# [SOLVED] IBM Net Vista 8307 driver



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

Hi All

I have an IBM Net Vista 8307 and needed to reformat it due to a virus. I have now done this but Windows XP does not seem to recognise the USB drivers at all and next to the Ethernet Controllers there are Yellow Exclamation marks. Needless to say I cannot use the internet or use any USB devices. 

Any ideas on what I should do next?

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

You will need to install the device drivers first.

If you don't have a disc containing the drivers then you will need to download and 

and save them to disc (using a PC that has active internet access) then you can

transfer them to the problem PC.

*IBM NetVista Drivers*


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Thanks

Do you know which drivers I will need to install exactly? There are approximately 40 drivers there and Im not sure if you need all of them?


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

What listing do you have the exclamation beside in Device Manager?


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

It is 

- Ethernet Controller
- PCI Simple Communications Controller


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

here is the ethernet controller
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-51215
and the instuctions how to install
http://download.lenovo.com/ibmdl/pub/pc/pccbbs/thinkcentre_drivers/q37z45us.txt


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

cheers - will try this and let you know!


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

didnt work :-( - no idea whats going on - it doesnt seem to want to recognise the driver - Im doing exactly what the instructions say


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Post the hardware id listed for the devices.



> Open the Device Manager
> Right Click on the Device in question
> Properties
> Details Tab
> ...


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Ethernet Controller

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_02671014&REV_81\4&25296D99&0&40FO

PCI SIMPLE COMMUNICATIONS CONTROLLER

PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1040&SUBSYS_10008086&REV_00\4&25296D99&0&48FO


There is also multimedia audio controller which needs a driver and I have downloaded that from the website and that works fine


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

See if this will install:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-57033

This is just the driver (no Applications)

If it does not install try a manual install through the Device Manager

Extract the driver to a folder
Note where this folder is


Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error (Network Controller)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.


PCI Simple Communication Device is the Modem:
http://www-307.ibm.com/pc/support/site.wss/document.do?lndocid=MIGR-54176

Once you get on line a Microsoft Update should get the USB Ports working.

Bill


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

is it the exe file that I need to the extract to the folder (and point to) OR
do I need to extract it first then point the specific location to this directory?

there are are several folders when extracted hence where do I point the location to?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Make a folder say in My Documents and name it LAN

Then extract (unzip) the file you downloaded to the LAN folder you made in My Documents

Go to the Device Manager
Right click on the error (Network Controller)>Update
Select: No, not this time
Select: Install from a list or specific location (Advanced)
Select: Include this location in the search
Select Browse and browse to the folder (LAN) you extracted the driver to.
XP should install the driver.


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

nope didnt work :-( 

searches for it and says:

'could not find the software on your computer for......Ethernet Controller' 

It is recommended that you connect to the internet so that the wizard can search online and look for the appropriate software. (If I could do that I wouldnt need to be doing this) - any other ideas please?


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Lets see if you have the correct file

Open the extracted file
You should see several Files/Folders, but the one you want is Pro 100
Open Pro 100 folder
Open WSO3XP32
Open e110b325
A Notepad will open
Scroll down to the red highlight

```
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1031,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1032,
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1033,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1034,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1035,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1036,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1038,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_02651014,\
[B]   PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_02671014,\[/B]
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_026A1014,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_027E1014,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_103A,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_103B,\
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_103C,\
```
The "Code" is a perfect match to what you posted
PCI\VEN_8086&DEV_1039&SUBSYS_02671014

If you have what I have try to guide windows to the Pro 100 folder

What service pack do you have installed?
I am assuming this is Windows XP 32bit and not a 64 bit OS.
Is this a legit version of windows or a downloaded version?

Did the Modem driver install?

Bill


----------



## ibm8307 (Oct 28, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Hi - apologies for the late reply - I tried the manual install again in the morning and it worked! dont know how and dont know why but its all working USB and all. 

cheers


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

good to hear that, glad you got it working


----------



## BCCOMP (Jul 9, 2007)

*Re: IBM Net Vista 8307 driver*

Glad to hear it.
Sometimes windows can be finicky.

Bill


----------

